# Word of the Day: Interrobang



## Aunt Marg (Jul 22, 2020)

Interrobang: also known as the interabang, is an unconventional punctuation mark used in various written languages and intended to combine the functions of the question mark, or interrogative point; and the exclamation mark, or exclamation point, known in the jargon of printers and programmers as a "bang".

*The English Major, let out the loudest holler, just like a bang, when she seen I used an interrobang in my writing*.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 22, 2020)

I believe that the _interrobang_ can really come in handy when using facebook and looking at memes?!


----------



## Matrix (Jul 22, 2020)

I didn't know interrobang but I like to use it in my diary, "How could you (not) have done that?!"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 22, 2020)

Matrix said:


> I didn't know interrobang but I like to use it in my diary, "How could you (not) have done that?!"


Here is the symbol, Matrix.

‽

One of the neatest symbols I've seen!


----------



## jujube (Aug 17, 2022)

"Did you hear that the Old Year went out with an Interrobang?!"


----------

